# Tickling In Combat



## Bartmanhomer (Nov 19, 2005)

Call me crazy but it is possible to use tickling in combat? For example a LG human monk tries to kick a NE female elf rogue with his barefeet but she grab his foot and tickle his foot with a feather.


----------



## FickleGM (Nov 19, 2005)

My ruling would be:

A successful melee touch attack to grab the opponent, followed by the free action opposed grapple to gain a "hold" on the opponent.  If both of these are successful, another successful opposed grapple check to initiate the tickle.  If successful, I would allow the Monk a Will save versus the "grapplers" modified grappling score + 10.  If the save fails, I would consider the Monk to be...hmm, let's see...perhaps Sickened (it's like you are slightly debilitated due to laughter, instead of nausea, but a similar penalty seems ok).

This would be my on the fly ruling.  If I were to consider this a standard practice, I would probably put together some house rules.


----------



## Sejs (Nov 19, 2005)

My ruling would be:  No, it wouldn't work.

You generally have to be at least somewhat relaxed to be ticklish.  In combat you are tense.


----------



## Azlan (Nov 19, 2005)

The more heart-pumping and muscle-pulling action a person engages in, the less acute his sense of touch becomes. If that wasn't enough, a combatant's adrenaline surging would further desensitize him to tickles. And then there's the armor that most combatants wear. (Even leather armor would protect against the feathery touch of tickling fingers.)

Heck, imagine trying to tickle a linebacker during a game of football... !


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 20, 2005)

I'd run it like an Aid Another.


----------



## FickleGM (Nov 20, 2005)

To be fair, the post did specifically mention bare feet, so armor wouldn't be an issue.  I will say that after thinking this through a little more, my "on the fly" ruling would not have stuck.

I will agree with this being a possible "aid another" situation.


----------



## Mad Mac (Nov 20, 2005)

I've been "tickled in combat"..at least, in a situation where simply knocking the other guys block off wasn't an option. I've seen a friend of mine pinned down and tickled mercilessly in a wrestling match. Tickling is overpowered!   

  Seriously, a lot depends on how ticklish the person in question is. For sensitive people, it's an enormous distraction.


----------



## Balgus (Nov 20, 2005)

I can usually concentrate enough as to be not too ticklish. An dthe funny thing is that I can only be tickled by those that I let tickle me.  

I know it's odd, but the only poeple I let tickle me are my little brother and my GF.  I guess I am most vulnerable to them cause I let myself be.  

One day when I was mad at my GF, sh etried to cheer me up by tickling me and I felt nothing.  It actually got annoying after a couple minutes and she tried harder.  I got a bruise in my side that day.

So I would say- No tickiling.  Doesn't work when someone isn't feeling giddy or friendly


----------



## Bartmanhomer (Nov 25, 2005)

I just thought of something that is so funny! How about a feather swordplay?


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Nov 25, 2005)

In one of my games a (male) elf guardsman was grappling a (femail) hafling rogue PC. He was able to grapple her but not "pin" her,  because her Escape Artist skill. It was basically a stalemate, so I asked the player if she tries anything else. The response was



> "she bats her eyelids, leans forward and kisses the elf fully on the lips and then attempts to bring her knee up into his groin."




I decided that qualified as a "Feign". If it had worked (she rolled poorly and had no bluff skill) then the elf would have lost his Dex bonus to AC on the next round, and the rogue would likely have done 1d2 + 3d6 sneak attack dmg (ouch).


----------



## Bartmanhomer (Nov 26, 2005)

Ok............


----------



## Aeson (Nov 26, 2005)

Ok. Your crazy. That was too easy. 

I say turn it into a spell. It should work then. Power word: Tickle


----------



## Nifft (Nov 26, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> I say turn it into a spell. It should work then. Power word: Tickle




Er... _Hideous Laughter_?
 -- N


----------



## The Shaman (Nov 26, 2005)

Bartmanhomer said:
			
		

> I just thought of something that is so funny! How about a feather swordplay?



Sounds like something from _The Book of Erotic Fantasy_...

...hrrrm...

...this is one my wife and I may have to LARP!


----------



## Aeson (Nov 26, 2005)

Nifft said:
			
		

> Er... _Hideous Laughter_?
> -- N



That's a shadow of what it once was, but yeah I guess I forgot about it


----------



## Bartmanhomer (Nov 29, 2005)

Uhh....no comment.


----------



## mythusmage (Nov 29, 2005)

Tickling involves trust. You can't be tickled in situations where your life is in danger, or by people you absolutely don't trust. A wrestling match doesn't count, since your life isn't (usually) endangered in a wrestling match.

In short, you need to be relaxed and at ease before you can be tickled.

Speaking of tickling ...

I recall a Porky Pig cartoon in which Porky and Petunia play Tom and Becky from Mark Twain's *Tom Sawyer*. It was a condensed version of the book, covering the highlights, and adding in popular songs of the day.

The climax came with Injun Joe chasing Porky and Petunia all through the abandoned mine, with this odd little character running around singing, "I know something I won't tell, I won't tell, I won't tell." over and over again.

Finally an exasperated Injun Joe grabs the fellow and demands to know what his secret is.

His captive acts bashful, then says, "Injun Joe's ... ticklish!"

And proceeds to prove it. Much to Joe's fatal harm.


----------



## Bartmanhomer (Nov 29, 2005)

mythusmage said:
			
		

> Tickling involves trust. You can't be tickled in situations where your life is in danger, or by people you absolutely don't trust. A wrestling match doesn't count, since your life isn't (usually) endangered in a wrestling match.
> 
> In short, you need to be relaxed and at ease before you can be tickled.
> 
> ...




Wha.........? *Burst in laughter* HAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH! Where did you come up with that information?


----------



## Bartmanhomer (Nov 30, 2005)

I wonder if tickling is even suitable in combat?!


----------



## mythusmage (Nov 30, 2005)

Bartmanhomer said:
			
		

> Wha.........? *Burst in laughter* HAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH! Where did you come up with that information?




A local station showed it on an afternoon cartoon show. This was back in the 60s, when they showed such things to impressionable minds.


----------



## Umbran (Dec 1, 2005)

FickleGM said:
			
		

> To be fair, the post did specifically mention bare feet, so armor wouldn't be an issue.




But the leathery soles that one would develop constantly walking around barefoot would be.  Modern humans have soft, ticklish feet because of shoes.


----------



## Calico_Jack73 (Dec 1, 2005)

Bartmanhomer said:
			
		

> Call me crazy but it is possible to use tickling in combat? For example a LG human monk tries to kick a NE female elf rogue with his barefeet but she grab his foot and tickle his foot with a feather.




Sure it is possible to use "Tickle" as an attack.  The NightGaunt in Call of Cthulhu (all versions including d20) uses tickling as a method to incapacitate it's victims.  First the Nightgaunt grapples the victim and then it uses it's tickle attack which forces a victim to make a Will save (DC 15, +1/round).  If the vicitm fails the victim is helpless.  The Nightgaunt's tail (which does the tickling) will work no matter what the victim is wearing.


----------



## Bront (Dec 1, 2005)

I've found tickling actualy boosts my strength, having broken several things while being held down and tickled.  So, I don't think it's a wise idea to try it in combat.


----------



## Bartmanhomer (Dec 2, 2005)

Calico_Jack73 said:
			
		

> Sure it is possible to use "Tickle" as an attack.  The NightGaunt in Call of Cthulhu (all versions including d20) uses tickling as a method to incapacitate it's victims.  First the Nightgaunt grapples the victim and then it uses it's tickle attack which forces a victim to make a Will save (DC 15, +1/round).  If the vicitm fails the victim is helpless.  The Nightgaunt's tail (which does the tickling) will work no matter what the victim is wearing.




What is the NightGaunt stats?


----------



## gamecat (Dec 2, 2005)

Well, i think reposting straight out of a book is... kinda lllegal. I'm gonna stat a "Feather Devil" though


----------



## gamecat (Dec 2, 2005)

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2760717


----------



## Bartmanhomer (Dec 2, 2005)

Nice job, Gamecat! I like your feather devil!


----------



## Bartmanhomer (Dec 3, 2005)

I just thought of something, I wonder if there a god of tickling?


----------



## Bartmanhomer (Dec 4, 2005)

Never mind.


----------



## genshou (Dec 10, 2005)

The second post in this thread (conveniently enough, with the same OP) has a link to a good article with information about tickling.  Some parts not grandma-friendly, if this would offend you, read the quote tag in the second post (he didn't include that part of the article).


----------



## joeandsteve (Dec 10, 2005)

Why does anyone respond to this?  Has anyone seen Bartmanhomer's other threads? They are all obviously Bullsh*t.


----------



## fafhrd (Dec 10, 2005)

I think they serve as a kind of straight man challenge.  

And potentially even as koan-like riddles for insightful debate.


----------



## Dinkeldog (Dec 10, 2005)

joeandsteve said:
			
		

> Why does anyone respond to this?  Has anyone seen Bartmanhomer's other threads? They are all obviously Bullsh*t.




j&s, please feel free not to even open any of Bartmanhomer's threads.  So long as they're not crossing the proscribed lines, we'll likely leave them open.


----------



## genshou (Dec 10, 2005)

fafhrd said:
			
		

> I think they serve as a kind of straight man challenge.
> 
> And potentially even as koan-like riddles for insightful debate.



Agreed.  And they link me to neat things like that feather devil.  I can't complain about that!

Besides, I see in *Bartmanhomer* a sort of youthful enthusiasm about gaming that I sure don't have anymore.  I would never squelch that.

Oh, and nice job on that creature, *gamecat*.


----------



## mythusmage (Dec 10, 2005)

The leading sign of immaturity is insisting you're too mature to engage in immature behavior.


----------



## joeandsteve (Dec 11, 2005)

If Bartman is just a younger player who is curious about the game, then of course I stand down and apologize.  Call me cynical, but the pattern I have seen is that of an older individual with a rudamentary knowledge of the game enjoying having a little fun with some of you.  If that is not the case, I take back what I said.


----------



## Breakstone (Dec 11, 2005)

joeandsteve said:
			
		

> Call me cynical,




Alright, you're cynical.



> but the pattern I have seen is that of an older individual with a rudamentary knowledge of the game enjoying having a little fun with some of you.  If that is not the case, I take back what I said.




If Bartmanhomer is having fun with us, then I think we're having fun with him as well. So far the thread seems to be quite jovial in nature- except for two posts by a certain duo. 


On the topic of tickling, I would allow it, but there'd have to be some serious grapple checks involved!

I just love the idea of this fearsome dragon being brought down through tickling. It makes me ticklish just to think about it!


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Dec 11, 2005)

mythusmage said:
			
		

> I recall a Porky Pig cartoon in which Porky and Petunia play Tom and Becky from Mark Twain's *Tom Sawyer*. It was a condensed version of the book, covering the highlights, and adding in popular songs of the day.
> 
> The climax came with Injun Joe chasing Porky and Petunia all through the abandoned mine, with this odd little character running around singing, "I know something I won't tell, I won't tell, I won't tell." over and over again.
> 
> ...



I remember that one!

As to the original post -  I would rule that, unless the monk is pinned, the tickle would provoke an AoO from the monk and contact with that other foot might not be pleasant (I know lashing out with the other foot was my natural reaction when my big brother used to tickle me it and he got at least one bloody nose as a result).


----------



## mythusmage (Dec 12, 2005)

Thornir Alekeg said:
			
		

> I remember that one!




Ah, the good old days. When local tv would show small kids things they wouldn't touch today.

(We're talking about a time when a local Sunday morning program would show home movies from a trip to Copenhagen of naked toddler boys with stiffies, and consider it cute. A more grown-up time in many ways.)


----------

